# ASUS K55A laptop



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a brand new laptop which has OEM Windows 8.0.
This laptop refuses to generate a system image for recovery. The only thing ever achieved has been a system repair disk. It will never acheive writing to an external drive (multiples and always with major space - 1TB WD USB3 brand new and formatted) included. It fails at the 50% mark or before always.

I have done extensive hardware testing and worked with ASUS technical division on tests. I used their downloaded and recommended backup software, which also failed. The laptop was sent back to ASUS under warranty and was eventually sent back with no changes. I was told that the laptop had passed all hardware tests, and that I now had to approach Microsoft regarding their software? RMA# AUAS351243

I am very unhappy with this, and it is not my problem. It should be an ASUS issue under warranty. Please advise me of my legal rights.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your using a external drive and not the built in drive?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I have tried using two separate external drives, USB3 1TB WD, and a USB2 WD.

Going to attach proof of testing screen shots from myself plus ASUS screen shots.

Mmm.... Have attached more, have more to come though.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

More screen shots.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I know little about W8.

Try *WBADMIN START BACKUP -backupTarget:H: -include:C: -quiet* from an Administrator Command prompt <-- change the destination letter, *H*, to the correct one for your external drive.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it a standard backup of data files, or a genuine system image creation you are instigating?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm unsure as to the exact format resulting from it, it may be an image:


> Creates a backup using specified parameters. If no parameters are specified and you have created a scheduled daily backup, this subcommand creates the backup by using the settings for the scheduled backup. If parameters are specified, it creates a Volume Shadow Copy Service (VSS) copy backup and will not update the history of the files that are being backed up.
> 
> To create a one-time backup with this subcommand, you must be a member of the Backup Operators group or the Administrators group, or you must have been delegated the appropriate permissions. In addition, you must run wbadmin from an elevated command prompt. (To open an elevated command prompt, click Start, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator.)


Wbadmin start backup

My main concern is whether it applies to W8 at all. You will soon find out as the immediate output will be an error if it's not supported - or use webadmin -? (or what ever the syntax might be for Help on it).


----------

